# Morad: "En España los que más violan y pegan a sus mujeres son los españoles"



## Akira. (21 Feb 2022)

El rapero, primer invitado de lo nuevo de 'Lo de Évole', afirma que Marruecos es su país a pesar de haber nacido aquí.


El cantante El Khattouti El Horami, más conocido como *Morad*, triunfa en nuestro país, sobre todo entre los más jóvenes. Sin embargo, no había dado aún ninguna entrevista en televisión. Hasta este domingo, que decidió abrirse en lo nuevo de _Lo de Évole_.

"Yo, *en mi primer tour no gané ni mileuros*, porqué me llevé a nueve amigos conmigo y un amigo mío estaba en busca y captura y no podía coger un vuelo y cogimos una furgoneta. Me los gasté todo en ellos, eran nueve habitaciones de hotel, nueve comidas, me dije que ese tour era para vivirlo", desveló el joven, que también dejó sorprendido a Jordi Évole al desvelar cuánto gana.


"No sé una cifra exactamente, pero es verdad que he ganado mucho dinero, más que un futbolista de Primera división en un año. *Puedo llegar a hacer un millón al año*. De Youtube, Spotify, los bolos que hago", especificó.

Morad, de origen marroquí, también reflexionó sobre el racismo. "Pero, *¿esto qué es? ¿Estamos en la época de los nazis con los judíos?* ¿Son los judíos y nosotros, los nazis?", se preguntó, indignado, el rapero.

"Usan a un mena como que él ha violado. Todo el castigo del mundo, a rajatabla con esa persona. Pero *los que más violan son los españoles. Los que más pegan a sus mujeres son los españoles*. ¿Por qué solo es el mena el que ha violado, el que ha hecho algo? Saca la verdad, di que los españoles también hacen eso", se pregunta.

Además, *afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España, porque no le han "querido ver español en ningún lado"*. Y añade: "Mis raíces son de allí".

Sorbe su música, dijo: "*Lo bueno que tiene es que no tiene raza*. Lo escucha un español, un marroquí y un latino y los tres juntos la bailan".









'Lo de Évole': Morad desvela lo que gana y dice del racismo: "En España los que más violan y pegan a sus mujeres son los españoles"


El cantante El Khattouti El Horami, más conocido como Morad, triunfa en nuestro país, sobre todo entre los más jóvenes. Sin embargo, no había dado aún ninguna entrevista en televisión. Hasta este domingo, que decidió abrirse en lo nuevo de Lo de Évole.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (21 Feb 2022)

¿Morad o Moro(mierda)?


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (21 Feb 2022)

Pues por eso mismo vete a Marruecos,.Este no es país para vivir


----------



## macready (21 Feb 2022)

El nuevo hasel, ahora con mas melanina. Del antiguo se olvidaron ya?


----------



## notengodeudas (21 Feb 2022)

Datemvs Maximvs dijo:


> ¿Morad o Moro(mierda)?



Moro Radical


----------



## Dmtry (21 Feb 2022)

Pues que se vaya a Marruecos. Encima tenemos que aguantar cómo nos insultan, y el subnormal del progre este de los cojones poniéndole un altavoz.


----------



## Silvia Charo (21 Feb 2022)

Joder qué subser, lo tiene todo.


----------



## Ederto (21 Feb 2022)

Solo hay que dejarles hablar


----------



## Il Corvo (21 Feb 2022)

Y los que violan a señoras mayores de donde son?


----------



## adelaidowest (21 Feb 2022)

En proporcion, no.
De nada


----------



## Kbkubito (21 Feb 2022)

Eso es mentira,y lo saben.


----------



## El gostoso (21 Feb 2022)

JAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJA

Que mujeres para empezar? Si no se casa ni Peter


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Feb 2022)

Entonces supongo que a la izmierda no le importará señalar el origen racial de los abuelos de los violadores para demostrar que la mayoría son españoles de toda la vida ¿verdad?


----------



## Lord Osis (21 Feb 2022)

Se le ve inteligente.


----------



## NIKK (21 Feb 2022)

Aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda. Ahora que el maricón del évole ya le vale, en su línea, en la línea del que le paga con un plato de lentejas. Al tontín este del évole hace años que no le veo ni a la guarrilla corrupta de la mujer del gordo cornudo de la seCta.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (21 Feb 2022)

Es que este es de la misma escuela que Griso. Si el 60% de las violaciones las cometen españoles, los españoles son los que más violan. Pedazo de lerdos ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (21 Feb 2022)

Yo nunca entenderé a esa gente que proclama a los 4 vientos que se sienten discriminados en un país contínuamente y que ellos se sienten de otro país totalmente, pero siempre se quedan aquí y no se van a ese país que tanto aman y del que tanto se sienten parte. ¿Por qué no se van? Además, en este caso, si está forrado, seguro que en Marruecos vive como el rey. No lo pillo. Es echar mierda por echar, y seguramente porque su público podemos imaginar quién es principalmente.

Y en cuanto a lo que dice, claro que hay españoles que violan, matan y maltratan, como en cualquier lugar del mundo. Pero en proporción son muchos menos y, además, efectivamente, bastante tenemos con ocuparnos de los de aquí, como para tener que ocuparnos de los de otros países. Que eso lo haga Marruecos, ese gran país.


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Feb 2022)

Está forrado, por eso entra a casas a robar XD


----------



## Volkova (21 Feb 2022)

Lo raro sería que no usara sus poderes de sabandija


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Feb 2022)

Claro, claro, por eso todos los medios de propaganda progres esconden o falsean las estadísticas.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (21 Feb 2022)

Otro puto estadista que le viene al dedo como referente intelectual a la izmierda.


----------



## Chuchus (21 Feb 2022)

Que esperas de un moro? Que diga la verdad???


Jajajajajajaja

Moros mierdas


----------



## rayban00 (21 Feb 2022)

Cuando vienes a un país donde su población se avergüenza de ser español y son los primeros en echar pestes, cualquiera que viene de afuera, tiene los santos cojones de sumarse a la crítica.

Esto es lo mismo cuando tu mismo no te haces respetar, la gente te empieza a ver débil, y se permite el lujo de atacarte. Y de venir a tu propia casa a meterse conmigo.

Eso es España, el pito del sereno. Y hay un motón de moros viviendo aquí, echando pestes pero no se van. 

Vete tu a USA y pon a criticarlo y verás lo que duras.


----------



## Alma Khadija (21 Feb 2022)

Entrada repetida en el foro, pero lo vuelvo a decir.

Morad, el pobre chico vendido como refugiado que se encuentra en España por el hecho que el Sultán de Marruecos tiene un pacto con las ONG para limpiar su país de gente como él. En su tierra no lo quieren por el hecho que no es delincuente o criminal por necesidad, sino por naturaleza. Aquí los manipuladores emocionales nos lo venden como una víctima.

Qué se lo pregunten a las mujeres musulmanas de su entorno de paso, seguro que más de uno se llevaba una sorpresa acerca del angelito que nos quieren vender.


----------



## brent (21 Feb 2022)

Esto es delito de odio contra los españoles, nos ha llamado violadores y maltratadores. Esto es racismo.


----------



## notengodeudas (21 Feb 2022)

__





Taqiyya, mentir en nombre de Alá | GEES


En una reunión de jefes de un Servicio de Inteligencia de un país europeo, uno de los participantes comentó que los delincuentes musulmanes en general, y los yihadistas en particular, detenidos mentían llegando a interiorizar sus propias mentiras hasta tal punto que no se podían comparar en...



www.gees.org


----------



## little hammer (21 Feb 2022)

adelaidowest dijo:


> En proporcion, no.
> De nada



Ni eso diría yo


----------



## El Exterminador (21 Feb 2022)

Si ya se sabe que todo es cuestión de raza, la pobreza joderá la identidad del amo y señor del vasallo burbujo(facha)...mientras este le roba a manos llenas, eso sí, del Real Madrid y buen cumplidor de la constitución,el enemigo es el de afuera, es que abrase visto...


----------



## Th89 (21 Feb 2022)

Un moro siempre será un moro, ponga lo que ponga en el DNI.


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (21 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Por qué solo es el mena el que ha violado, el que ha hecho algo?



Porque cuando el presunto es un moromierda existe la posibilidad (aunque tampoco pongo la mano en el fuego) de que la denuncia sea cierta.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (21 Feb 2022)

Me preocuparia mucho que dijera que se siente español. Algo estaremos haciendo bien.


----------



## computer_malfuction (21 Feb 2022)

¿Y de su robo en una casa no dijo nada?


----------



## Gorkako (21 Feb 2022)

Las estadísticas no van con él... el problema es que suelta una aberración de ese tipo y no saca alguien la tasa de violaciones/maltratos/asesinatos/robos y luego hace una comparativa entre ciudadanos españoles y extranjeros (no vale lo de hacer trampas al mus con "nacionalizados")


----------



## algemeine (21 Feb 2022)

Las noticias donde cuentan todo o donde por omision de informacion se deduce la autoria debido a las directrices que reciben no dicen eso. Amen de otro tipo de delitos, no hay mas que darse una vueltita por detras de la estacion de Abando y verlo.

Por cierto "españoles" de papeles o de sangre?


----------



## notengodeudas (21 Feb 2022)

No, no te vas a llevar los 4000€/mes que nos quitan en conjunto vía impuestos por mena. Como mucho 20 céntimos por el _post_. Taluec


----------



## Palpatine (21 Feb 2022)

Se merece un aplauso en la puta cara


----------



## Wojakmanuel (21 Feb 2022)

*PIENSA EL LADRÓN QUE TODOS SON DE SU CONDICIÓN*





__





CVC. Refranero Multilingüe. Ficha: Piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición.


Ficha del Refranero multilingüe del Centro Virtual Cervantes, proyecto que recoge refranes y frases proverbiales en español con sus equivalentes en alemán, catalán, francés, gallego, griego antiguo, griego moderno, inglés, italiano, portugués y vasco.



cvc.cervantes.es


----------



## ekOz (21 Feb 2022)

Que se lo digan a la muchacha que intentó escapar a Turquía, españoles malos, morito muy bueno


----------



## Azote87 (21 Feb 2022)

Este no es el que agrede a la policía y se le interviene cosas prohibidas ?


----------



## uberales (21 Feb 2022)

Y esto, señores, es el problema de no saber estadística... Que se dicen payasadas sin tener idea.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (21 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> El rapero, primer invitado de lo nuevo de 'Lo de Évole', afirma que Marruecos es su país a pesar de haber nacido aquí.
> 
> 
> El cantante El Khattouti El Horami, más conocido como *Morad*, triunfa en nuestro país, sobre todo entre los más jóvenes. Sin embargo, no había dado aún ninguna entrevista en televisión. Hasta este domingo, que decidió abrirse en lo nuevo de _Lo de Évole_.
> ...



Cuanto daño han hecho Enrique Iglesias y Kiko Rivera a la musica.

Este es el fruto.


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Feb 2022)

Moro saliendo en prime time a insultar a España y a los españoles,

realmente la culpa de todo esto es la gente que ve la TV,

día y noche soltando basura y la gente cada día puntual a recibir su dosis.


----------



## Knightfall (21 Feb 2022)

Que esta escoria delincuente triunfe musicalmente dice mucho de la sociedad en la que vivimos


----------



## Alma Khadija (21 Feb 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo buen musulmán ha de vivir en un país islámico donde pueda llevar a cabo todos los preceptos del Islam si le es posible hacerlo. No obstante si te encuentras en un país no musulmán y para subsistir y no morirte has de saltarte ciertos preceptos es aceptable, hasta comer cerdo o beber alcohol. ¿Cuándo es aplicable? Cuando te encuentras en una situación desesperada y en España pese a no ser un país musulmán cualquier persona que lo sea puede vivir una vida islámica sin problemas y seguir con los preceptos. Por lo que quien haga Taqiyya en España no solo está engañando al resto, se está mintiendo a sí mismo.

Las comunidades musulmanas no les quieren para nada, pero han de hacer el teatro para que los sigáis manteniendo y ellos no tener que soportarlos. Es un programa de tutelaje para gamberros, balas perdidas y peores elementos. De lo que os deberíais quejar es cuando estos hombres son casados con mujeres revertidas o conversas al Islam que terminan divorciadas sin dejar la religión y con claras denuncias de maltrato. También son los mismos que se organizan para cometer asesinatos y buscan engañar a otros musulmanes diciendo que hacen Taqiyya y justificándose en el Islam con tal de estafar. No os engañan a vosotros también, sino a todo el mundo, hasta a sus propias familias y comunidad.


----------



## Poseidón (21 Feb 2022)

Que mal redactado esta el articulo. Parece mentira que estos juntaletras no den una a pesar de tener los mejore correctores de la historia.


----------



## remerus (21 Feb 2022)

Cago en su puta madre, puto moro de los cojones.


----------



## Ricohombre (21 Feb 2022)

Es interesante porque resulta honesto y no engaña a nadie:

*Sabe que es marroquí pese a vivir aquí y ser de iure "español"*

Así son la mayoría de marroquíes le pese a quien le pese y así han sido la mayoría de las minorías en tierra extranjera desde que el mundo es mundo, ellos lo saben, nuestra aristocracia biempensante no quiere darse cuenta. 

Mi abuelo hizo el servicio militar en África y también mi bisabuelo, no eran "fascistas" que se diga, pero ambos estaban convencidos de que esa gente es mala y que el mejor trato que merecen es el palo (ojo me remito a expresar lo que otros han dicho).


----------



## little hammer (21 Feb 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Es que este es de la misma escuela que Griso. Si el 60% de las violaciones las cometen españoles, los españoles son los que más violan. Pedazo de lerdos ¡¡¡¡¡



Y eso que esa estadística considera dentro de españoles a los Ahmed, Wilson Patrisio y Mamadu que tienen un trozo de plástico que diga que son españoles independientemente de su asimilación cultura


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (21 Feb 2022)

El típico marroquíe vive en España y defiende el pozo de mierda de Marruecos.


----------



## Espartano27 (21 Feb 2022)

Pero que clase de retrasado mental puede escuchar semejante mierda de un moro berreando


----------



## Furymundo (21 Feb 2022)

que me lo diga a la cara.


----------



## dragon33 (21 Feb 2022)

Pues que escuche al padre del actual rey de morolandia lo que opinaba de los moros en Francia.


----------



## Paobas (21 Feb 2022)

No se siente español, ok. Por mí perfecto, jamás lo consideraré tal cosa, haya nacido donde haya nacido.


----------



## Paobas (21 Feb 2022)

Yo soy eso y lo que quisiera es volver, poblacionalmente, a la España de 1990. Es decir, todos nativos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (21 Feb 2022)

¿Eso has soñado hoy?


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Feb 2022)

La Secta se ha cansado de blanquear etarras y ahora lo hace con MENAS delincuentes???


----------



## Paobas (21 Feb 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Pues que escuche al padre del actual rey de morolandia lo que opinaba de los moros en Francia.



Jamás serán gabachos, jamás. Ni cultural, ni de sentimiento, ni étnicamente


----------



## Paobas (21 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Eso has soñado hoy?



La Secta es endofobia pura. Por eso son antinatalismo local, pro inmigración masiva y blanqueadores de criminales extranjeros, más aún si no son blancos caucásicos


----------



## laresial (21 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> El rapero, primer invitado de lo nuevo de 'Lo de Évole', afirma que Marruecos es su país a pesar de haber nacido aquí.
> 
> 
> El cantante El Khattouti El Horami, más conocido como *Morad*, triunfa en nuestro país, sobre todo entre los más jóvenes. Sin embargo, no había dado aún ninguna entrevista en televisión. Hasta este domingo, que decidió abrirse en lo nuevo de _Lo de Évole_.
> ...



Moro pompero haciendo gracias e insultando a los españoles.
Cuando gobierne un partido patriota, se le acabarán las subvenciones y hará sus gracias en Marruecos. Si le dejan.


----------



## Descuernacabras (21 Feb 2022)

Jorge Ébola blanqueando etarras y delincuentes marrónidos. Nada, cosas de progres.


----------



## elchicho47 (21 Feb 2022)

Menudo hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Feb 2022)

morito gueno no matar mucho, españoles matar, españoles malos, dame un segarro amigo ebolas o te rajo la barriga


----------



## Albion (21 Feb 2022)

Sí, vale, aceptemos su teoría que los que violan a las mujeres son españoles. Pero esos son nuestros hijos de puta. No tenemos por qué aguantar a los hijo de puta de otros países como del estercolero del que se siente tan orgulloso y en el que, por cierto, no vive.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (21 Feb 2022)

Menvda rata de alcantarilla, él y la escoria del Ébola.


----------



## Ederto (21 Feb 2022)

A mí de todo esto lo que me flipa es cómo traba el Ébola como un campeón, asintiendo con la cabeza y diciendo a todo que sí, cuando sabe que lo que está diciendo el tipo este es mentira.

Cuando hace reportajes de otro tipo bien que mete el rejón a fondo.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (21 Feb 2022)

Évole blanqueando a los menas, a los moritos wenos, a los Kinkalleros de la Florida de Hospitalet y ya de paso al Islam. Nada nuevo en La Secta de Roures, Ferreras y cía.


----------



## gpm (21 Feb 2022)

*un amigo mío estaba en busca y captura*


----------



## Remero consentido (21 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> El rapero, primer invitado de lo nuevo de 'Lo de Évole', afirma que Marruecos es su país a pesar de haber nacido aquí.
> 
> 
> El cantante El Khattouti El Horami, más conocido como *Morad*, triunfa en nuestro país, sobre todo entre los más jóvenes. Sin embargo, no había dado aún ninguna entrevista en televisión. Hasta este domingo, que decidió abrirse en lo nuevo de _Lo de Évole_.
> ...





Vaya ! Un moro racista contra los españoles y lo puede decir en programa de maxima audiencia.
¿ Para cuando un nacional de 8 apellidos que pueda decir que los moros que nos llegan son violadores contumaces ?


----------



## Jake el perro (21 Feb 2022)

Lo ponen fino en los comentarios:

pero no es racismo ,a mi no me dais asco por ser de cierto sitio ,a mi me dan asco los parasitos y los delicuentes y marruecos esta plagado de ellos despues venis con vuestro cultura tercemundista y haceis lo mismo mataleon ,okupacion, venta de drogas ,violaciones,asaltos ,abuso de ayudas 

este ebole siempre con el delicuente y la peor chusma de los bajos fondos del pais ,a ver cuendo nos haces un especial de la luz 

no se lo cree ni él, si solo su religión y costumbres ya maltratan a las mujeres... está en su j0dida cultura pero los que violan son los españoles si...jajaja en todo caso serán los moros nacionalizados, bandas d latinos cag0nes etc ... lo que faltaba ya, un mo0ro con labia pa manipular a + t0ntos... el retraso mental generalizado es lo que nos va a condenar a todos, veréis 

Bien, emitid más programas de estos y los de VOX ganarán 10000 votantes en cada uno que echéis. Les estáis haciendo el trabajo gratis. Dice que los que violan son y pegan son los Españoles, eso sólo se sabe diciendo en la tele el origen del agresor y no me vale que digan que son españoles de origen marroquí o ecuatoriano...Si te gusta tanto Marruecos lárgate y llévate a todos esos que llegan en patera de tu país.


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Feb 2022)

españoles nacionalizados


----------



## sebososabroso (21 Feb 2022)

Los progres recogen toda la puria del universo y los encumbran.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Feb 2022)

"españoles"


----------



## DVD1975 (21 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> El rapero, primer invitado de lo nuevo de 'Lo de Évole', afirma que Marruecos es su país a pesar de haber nacido aquí.
> 
> 
> El cantante El Khattouti El Horami, más conocido como *Morad*, triunfa en nuestro país, sobre todo entre los más jóvenes. Sin embargo, no había dado aún ninguna entrevista en televisión. Hasta este domingo, que decidió abrirse en lo nuevo de _Lo de Évole_.
> ...



Eso no se lo cree nadie.
Cuantos casos de maltrato hay de españoles?
Pocos algún caso aislado.
Es un moro tiene que justificar q son buenos


----------



## Juan Niebla (21 Feb 2022)

están blanqueando las violaciones de los menas y demás purria moromierda? que dicen las feministas?


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (21 Feb 2022)

Pero que asco dan todos estos moros subhumanos.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Feb 2022)

gpm dijo:


> *un amigo mío estaba en busca y captura*



La policia deberia interesarse por este presunto delito de encubrimiento.


----------



## hyugaa (21 Feb 2022)

nO ENTIENDO QUE SE HABLE Y QUE AUN AYA GENTE QUE MIRE LA SEXTA


----------



## gpm (21 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La policia deberia interesarse por este presunto delito de encubrimiento.




Eso es.


----------



## Sanchopanzer (21 Feb 2022)

Los raperos van siempre de lo mismo: Excluidos y marginados por su raza, color de piel u origen humilde. Igual que los dirigentes marxistas.



Que hable de lo suyo y deje lo demás en paz. Para saber quien delinque más ya está la policía. EL rapero a cantar y a entretener a los suyos. Que va a resultar ahora que cualquier youtuber o influencer tiene más autoridad en cualquier tema que un Doctor. Y si tan marroquí se siente, que se haga ciudadano marroquí y abandone España, que el rollo "odio todo lo que huele a España menos sus paguitas" ya es muy antiguo...


----------



## Turbocalbo (21 Feb 2022)

En marruecos los que mas violan, follan cabras y pegan a sus mujeres son los marroquies segun la lógica de este bastardo.


----------



## Julc (21 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Solo hay que dejarles hablar



Como a los gitanos.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Feb 2022)

que feo es por dios
el magreb es como un driver de amd pero en relacion con los genes, what a fucking MESS


----------



## Gentilischi (21 Feb 2022)

Mi *primo zoomer* entre sus amigos y compañeros de instituto tienen una jerga concreta para referirse a marroquíes o MENAs indistintamente: "*Morads*". En vez de decir "Vigilad las carteras que viene un MENA en patinete" ; estos dicen: "*Vigiliad las carteras que viene un MORAD en patinete". *


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (21 Feb 2022)

Que un mena artificialmente "famoso" entre la "juventuc", en unos de los platós de la TV preferidos por el NOM, haga, entrevistado por un roio top, declaraciones completamente Kalergianas...



*nozepodíazavé*


----------



## BogadeAriete (21 Feb 2022)

Blanqueando a un moro paga pensiones con antecedentes penales, algunos por asalto y robo a vivienda,... son nuestros niños, la Secta y el despreciable pesebrero del Ebola sin careta a todo trapo... Nada nuevo.


----------



## Polybolis (21 Feb 2022)

Otro nuevo subnormal para la colección de subnormales que dicen que hacen algo parecido a rap.

Gracias a Ébola por mostrarnos la verdad: no se integran ni quieren, se sienten de allí y nos desprecian. Y su respuesta es el "y tú más" cuando les recuerdas que son como animales.


----------



## Juan Niebla (21 Feb 2022)

no estarán el ebola y el moromierda este a sueldo de vox?, si no no me explico que sean tan subnormales


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (21 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> El rapero, primer invitado de lo nuevo de 'Lo de Évole', afirma que Marruecos es su país a pesar de haber nacido aquí.
> 
> 
> El cantante El Khattouti El Horami, más conocido como *Morad*, triunfa en nuestro país, sobre todo entre los más jóvenes. Sin embargo, no había dado aún ninguna entrevista en televisión. Hasta este domingo, que decidió abrirse en lo nuevo de _Lo de Évole_.
> ...



menuda cara de loco hijodeputa tiene el moro de mierda


----------



## XRL (21 Feb 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Pero que clase de retrasado mental puede escuchar semejante mierda de un moro berreando



El españolito medio


----------



## lascanteras723 (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Dolores Fuertes (21 Feb 2022)

Ese bulo corre entre la morisma, que ellos son buenos y los españoles maltratadores y violadores. Pero se desmonta fácilmente cuando se les recuerda que no se puede saber cuantos españoles son de origen magrebí, y que muy pocas moras denuncian malos tratos.


----------



## Vorsicht (21 Feb 2022)

No diré nada, porque el calvo vendería a su puta madre. 
Puto asco!


----------



## sckicko (21 Feb 2022)

Eso es lo que mereces tu, 100 veces, por que tu familia no tiene la culpa del saco de estiercol que eres. Si no es un mena que cualquier persona de bien lo haga, ven a contarnoslo cuando pase.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Feb 2022)

Morad afirma que Marruecos es su país a pesar de haber nacido aquí: "No me han querido ver español en ningún lado"


Jordi Évole habla con el exitoso artista urbano sobre sus raíces, así como la inmigración o el racismo que aún existe en España, y cómo intenta luchar contra esa discriminación.




www.lasexta.com





Casi 42 millones de visualizaciones este vídeo de mierda. qué país de anormales y degenerados ! 

Mucho ojo que esta es la base electoral del gobierno de España : delincuentes, extranjeros con derecho a voto, enemigos, separatistas, terroristas, drogadictos, maricones, feministas , traficantes ... y la mayoría de los chavales que son adoctrinados en los llamados colegios y que ya tienen derecho a voto. 

Vale lo mismo el voto de uno de estos anormales como el de una persona decente. 

Puede atraer muchos más millones de votos una rata infame como ese moro que el dueño de Mercadona o un experto en economía que tenga capacidad para desarrollar a un país con sus ideas.


----------



## Hamazo (21 Feb 2022)

Curioso que diga el más conocido entre los jóvenes. He preguntado en varios grupos y en uno de ellos habían preguntado los más jóvenes del mismo si alguien lo conocía. La respuesta es no, pero todo dios pregunta si Street fighter 6 solo sale en PS5.

Vamos que los que le siguen serán cuatro chonis de mierda, vajunas, moros , y demás menas. Y gente de ellos que lo ven desde a fuera.


----------



## DarkNight (21 Feb 2022)

Un moro racista que odia a los españoles, contando falsedades sobre ellos. Largate a Marruecos, bastardo


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (21 Feb 2022)

No, son moronegros. Dejad de mentir hijos de la gran puta. Español es el celtíbero romano de raza, no moronegros nacidos en Tumbuctú a los que les acaban de poner "español" en el DNI.

La nacionalidad debería darse únicamente por genética y que el extranjero sea siempre extranjero si está fuera del país de donde procede genéticamente.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (21 Feb 2022)

adelaidowest dijo:


> En proporcion, no.
> De nada



El 13 50 de EEUU es aplicable a nuestros niños.


----------



## Gothaus (21 Feb 2022)

Se referirá a los "nuevos españoles". Esos que tienen el DNI, pero que de españoles, nada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Feb 2022)

el ejército de España cuesta cada año más de ¡ 20.000 millones de euros !!!!

¿ a dónde apuntan los misiles del ejército español ? ¿ quién es nuestro enemigo ?


todo el mundo sabe que es Marruecos , que no sólo arrebató el Sáhara con el enorme potencial de recursos naturales que tiene sino que amenaza Las Canarias por el petróleo que hay a su alrededor y que reclama como suyo. 


dicho lo cual .... ¿ el gobierno de España está llenando el país de millones de sicarios enemigos en edad militar sin ningún tipo de documentación ? 









El gasto militar español volverá a superar este año los 20.000 millones de euros


Un informe del Centro Delàs de Estudios por la Paz advierte sobre las partidas destinadas a Defensa "a pesar de la falta de recursos para hacer frente a la crisis actual". Destaca que en el actual contexto "continúa el desatino armamentístico".




www.publico.es


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (21 Feb 2022)

El mismo truco del secretariado tano... "Ejjj que los pacos normales y corrientes cometen más crímenes". Ya, en términos absolutos no es mentira, porque afortunadamente hay más pacos que richarls y mojamés. Pero si no se mira en términos relativos (%, tanto por mil o cienmil) el dato no describe absolutamente nada.


----------



## Antiparticula (21 Feb 2022)

Claro, y en la UCI lo que más hay son vacunados.

A ver si Evole le enseña a este analfabeto lo que es la proporción.


----------



## Derroition Man (21 Feb 2022)

Veamos quienes son los responsables de que un moro mierda se mee en la cara de los españoles en prime time, fomentando la endofobia.

Me dan mas asco estos que el propio moro...





__





Equipo directivo


Equipo directivo




www.atresmediacorporacion.com







AcrónimoA3MTipoEmpresa privadaSímbolo bursátilBME: A3MISINES0109427734IndustriaMedios de comunicaciónForma legalsociedad por accionesFundación25 de diciembre de 1989 (32 años)SedeAvenida Isla Graciosa, 13
28703 San Sebastián de los Reyes, Madrid




EspañaPresidenteJosé CreuherasCEOSilvio González MorenoProductosTelevisión
Radio
Publicidad
Multimedia
SeriesPropietarioDe AgostiniEmpleados2.485 (31/05/2021)MatrizGrupo Planeta (41.7%)
Capital flotante (35.17%)
Bertelsmann (18.65%)
Brandes Investment Partners (0.25%)1DivisionesAtresmedia Televisión
Atresmedia Radio
Atresmedia Digital
Atresmedia Studios
Atresmedia Diversificación
Atresmedia Publicidad
Fundación Atresmedia
Atresmedia FormaciónFilialesAtresmedia CineCoordenadas




40°33′18″N 3°37′05″OSitio webAtresmedia[editar datos en Wikidata]


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Feb 2022)

El presidente de Canarias reclama a Sánchez parar el proyecto petrolífero de Marruecos en su entorno


"Seremos contundentes en defensa de nuestros intereses, tenemos la promesa del Gobierno", sostiene Torres. "No será en aguas canarias".




www.elespanol.com













El conflicto del Sahara entra en la disputa del petróleo con Marruecos


El conflicto del Sáhara Occidental se cuela en el lío del petróleo en aguas de España y Marruecos en torno a Canarias. Vecinos y cooperantes en asuntos tan delicados como la inmigr




www.elmundo.es


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (21 Feb 2022)

La primera vez que oigo hablar de este moromierda... 
Es famoso o que? Porque tiene una cara rana artritica que no puede con ella.


----------



## little hammer (21 Feb 2022)

Proyectando tus fantasias?


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Feb 2022)

Todos esos españoles que se dedican a echar pestes continuamente contra España, como si esta fuera algo etéreo y no tuviese nada que ver con ellos, acabarán por experimentarlo en sus propias carnes. Ellos son esa España contra la que esputan, de modo que cualquiera de fuera si verá legitimado para atizarle a quien ya se autoflagela continuamente.

Esto vale también para los separatistas, pero no solo para ellos...



rayban00 dijo:


> Cuando vienes a un país donde su población se avergüenza de ser español y son los primeros en echar pestes, cualquiera que viene de afuera, tiene los santos cojones de sumarse a la crítica.
> 
> Esto es lo mismo cuando tu mismo no te haces respetar, la gente te empieza a ver débil, y se permite el lujo de atacarte. Y de venir a tu propia casa a meterse conmigo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redwill (21 Feb 2022)

1 millon al año, y hacienda que tal?


----------



## Estais_avisados (21 Feb 2022)

Jorge tironucable ébola para matizar su sobrenombre.

Hijo de puta!


----------



## aron01 (21 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> El rapero, primer invitado de lo nuevo de 'Lo de Évole', afirma que Marruecos es su país a pesar de haber nacido aquí.
> 
> 
> El cantante El Khattouti El Horami, más conocido como *Morad*, triunfa en nuestro país, sobre todo entre los más jóvenes. Sin embargo, no había dado aún ninguna entrevista en televisión. Hasta este domingo, que decidió abrirse en lo nuevo de _Lo de Évole_.
> ...



Son todos unos jodidos cobardes, ¿por qué no dice los que violan son europeos?, ¿España no es Europa?. Ah pero después de haber nacido en España, se siente marroquí. Éste en Luxemburgo no tendría los huevos de rebelarse contra su sistema de nacionalidad, y seguro que le importa "mucho" la situación social y paga impuestos en el país de sus raíces...claro claro. Lo peor es que LaSecta lo pagamos todos, ni un impuesto atrás.


----------



## todoayen (21 Feb 2022)

Veo que coco cielo lleva poco en el foro. Bienvenido al foro y al ignore. Buscate un trabajo de verdad.


----------



## Rediooss (21 Feb 2022)

El otro día hablando con un dominicano sobre el asunto de las bandas latinas me decía este hombre que la culpa era por la educación y las leyes que sobre-protegen a los menores en España, que no puedes dar ni un cachete a tu hijo si hace algo mal porque se te echa la justicia encima y que eso en su país no pasa, que los menores respetan mucho a sus padres y abuelos porque allí a la más mínima les ponen rectos.

Yo le dije que las bandas latinas estaban compuestas principalmente por chavales de su país, entre otros países latinoamericanos, que pocos españoles de nacimiento y de padres españoles iba a encontrar en esas bandas, que esas bandas tienen su origen de países como el suyo.

El tipo me respondió que en su país esas bandas no estaban formadas por menores, que ya era gente de 20 años para arriba, y como se picó con lo que le dije me sentenció diciendo...

- Y los españoles matan a sus parejas -

Aquí ya me chiné del todo, primero le dije que mirara la nacionalidad de origen de esos supuestos españoles que matan a sus parejas, y luego le dije que España aun así era de los países de la UE que menos asesinatos de " género" tenía, no solo ahora si no desde mucho antes de que se implementara las Leyes de Violencia de Género, tan innecesarias como inconstitucionales.


----------



## silent lurker (21 Feb 2022)

Malditos españoles de segunda generación.


----------



## eljusticiero (21 Feb 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Cuanto daño han hecho Enrique Iglesias y Kiko Rivera a la musica.
> 
> Este es el fruto.



Enrique Iglesias (con sus gallos incluido) es Beethoven al lado de este subser


----------



## porromtrumpero (21 Feb 2022)

Por eso dice los españoles, porque no se siente español

Pues si no está a gusto que se pire, que ya sabe dónde está la.puerta


----------



## tatenen (21 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el ejército de España cuesta cada año más de ¡ 20.000 millones de euros !!!!
> 
> ¿ a dónde apuntan los misiles del ejército español ? ¿ quién es nuestro enemigo ?
> 
> ...



Esa pregunta se responde sola si uno se da cuen que a España la gobierna el enemigo desde hace la tira, algo que prácticamente nadie sabe, solo piensan que nos gobiernas gilipollas, gilipollas los españoles, que los engañan como a tontos...


----------



## Pleonasmo (21 Feb 2022)

Lo surrealista es que el bobalicon este se siente marroqui pese haber nacido aqui y sobretodo se toma la licencia de echar pestes de España que es la tierra que le ha dado todo porque en su "tierra de raices" no habria tenido ni para comer suela de zapato.

Luego que si "tranquilo, en un par de generaciones se han integrado". Que se lo digan a Francia o Belgica, terceras generaciones que no se han integrado ni lo haran nunca.


----------



## Pio Pio (21 Feb 2022)

Mas hijos de puta son los niñatos españoles, que siguen a ese subser con su mierda de "música".


----------



## Guanotopía (21 Feb 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> El otro día hablando con un dominicano sobre el asunto de las bandas latinas me decía este hombre que la culpa era por la educación y las leyes que sobre-protegen a los menores en España, que no puedes dar ni un cachete a tu hijo si hace algo mal porque se te echa la justicia encima y que eso en su país no pasa, que los menores respetan mucho a sus padres y abuelos porque allí a la más mínima les ponen rectos.
> 
> Yo le dije que las bandas latinas estaban compuestas principalmente por chavales de su país, entre otros países latinoamericanos, que pocos españoles de nacimiento y de padres españoles iba a encontrar en esas bandas, que esas bandas tienen su origen de países como el suyo.
> 
> ...



Un dominicano dando lecciones sobre educar hijos, delincuencia juvenil y maltrato a mujeres.


----------



## Cuncas (21 Feb 2022)

¿Para qué habláis de un puto niñato paguitero moro de mierda? A los que hay que cascar es a los patrocinadores del hijo puta masonazo del évole. Fijaos en el wyoming... ahora es un trozo de mierda al que ni la puta que le sisea la cartera le hace puto caso. A los patrocinadores, chicos, caña a los que patrocinan a esa panda de hijos de puta...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Feb 2022)

Seguro que el estudio lo ha hecho el mismo en dependencias policiales


----------



## Furymundo (21 Feb 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> El otro día hablando con un dominicano sobre el asunto de las bandas latinas me decía este hombre que la culpa era por la educación y las leyes que sobre-protegen a los menores en España, que no puedes dar ni un cachete a tu hijo si hace algo mal porque se te echa la justicia encima y que eso en su país no pasa, que los menores respetan mucho a sus padres y abuelos porque allí a la más mínima les ponen rectos.
> 
> Yo le dije que las bandas latinas estaban compuestas principalmente por chavales de su país, entre otros países latinoamericanos, que pocos españoles de nacimiento y de padres españoles iba a encontrar en esas bandas, que esas bandas tienen su origen de países como el suyo.
> 
> ...



yo no le dirijo la palabra a gente que en algun momento voy a tener que 
sabes ? 

lo llamo higiene emocional.


----------



## JJJ (21 Feb 2022)

segun el cada vez que un mena o grupo de menas violen a una mujer (que curiosamente siempre son españolas, aqui veo agenda indigenista y antiespañola) hay que decir tambien en el titular que los españoles tambien o mas segun el ... aplicando la ley del "pero tu mas". En atentados teroristas supongo que saldremos mejor parados con lo del tu más...


----------



## TomásPlatz (21 Feb 2022)

Cuando le cerraran el programa al ebola?


----------



## Paisdemierda (21 Feb 2022)

Lévole ya ha rebañado su lefa con bollos de soja?


----------



## Rediooss (21 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> yo no le dirijo la palabra a gente que en algun momento voy a tener que
> sabes ?
> 
> lo llamo higiene emocional.



Pues si encima te cuento que este hombre lleva viviendo con su mujer, con dos de sus hijas ( tiene 5 ) con un yerno y tres nietos en un piso que el banco les embargó por impago de hipoteca, y que desde hace 5 años no paga un euro de la hipoteca, solo paga la comunidad, y que en el banco le han dicho que no querían las llaves de su casa y que se quedara allí , que ni ellos tenían ya la propiedad de su casa ya flipas.

Además me contó que una de sus hijas vive en un piso de alquiler social de 90 m. y paga al mes 100 euros, porque declararon ganar ella y su marido menos de 400 euros al mes presentaron una nómina falsa, a media jornada, cuando trabaja a tiempo completo, un apaño que le hicieron en el trabajo.

Y si además te cuento que le incluyen en esos 100 euros no solo la comunidad, es que además le reparan gratuitamente si se le estropea algo de la casa, como la caldera, por ejemplo, y esto pasa a día de hoy en la Comunidad de Madrid, presidida por Ayuso... ¿ como te quedas ?


----------



## McNulty (21 Feb 2022)

Telele tolala telele tolala


Todas las canciones que saca suenan igual. Esta nueva generación que está triunfando en la música, sin autotune y mil retoques de estudio no les conocería ni Peter.


----------



## ironpipo (21 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> "No sé una cifra exactamente, pero es verdad que he ganado mucho dinero, más que un futbolista de Primera división en un año. *Puedo llegar a hacer un millón al año*. De Youtube, Spotify, los bolos que hago", especificó.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro mierda que haciendo música de mierda para disminuidos mentales desde hace 2 días, ya presume de millones. 
Que le largue ese cuento a otro. Si gana algo de pasta es de lo que le sueltan los medios por publicitarlo y darle voz a su mensaje de mierda.

El negrata de mierda del Kayne west ese que lleva cantando música de mierda también desde antes que el moro este saliera del útero infecto de su madre, y al que los medios también publicitaron en su momento hasta que opinó a favor de Trump y han empezado a a atizarle, dice abiertamente que con los streaming no se gana una mierda. Un tío que es una celebridad en Yanke Landia, no hace cientos de millones al año así como así, ahora este gilipollas va a vender la moto de que está forrado. 
Vete a la tierra esa de mierda de la que te sientes tan cercano, payaso.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Feb 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Pues si encima te cuento que este hombre lleva viviendo con su mejer, con dos de sus hijas ( tiene 5 ) con un yerno y tres nietos en un piso que el banco les embargó por impago de hipoteca, y que desde hace 5 años no paga un euro de la hipoteca, solo paga la comunidad, y que en el banco le han dicho que no querían las llaves de su casa y que se quedara allí , que ni ellos tenían ya la propiedad de su casa ya flipas.
> 
> Además me contó que una de sus hijas vive en un piso de alquiler social de 90 m. y paga al mes 100 euros, porque declararon ganar ella y su marido menos de 400 euros al mes presentaron una nómina falsa, a media jornada, cuando trabaja a tiempo completo, un apaño que le hicieron en el trabajo.
> 
> Y si además te cuento que le incluyen en esos 100 euros no solo la comunidad, es que además le reparan gratuitamente si se le estropea algo de la casa, como la caldera, por ejemplo, y esto pasa a día de hoy en la Comunidad de Madrid, presidida por Ayuso... ¿ como te quedas ?



lo dicho, no te relaciones con escoria que vas a tener que limpiar.


----------



## reconvertido (21 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> El rapero, primer invitado de lo nuevo de 'Lo de Évole', afirma que Marruecos es su país a pesar de haber nacido aquí.
> 
> 
> El cantante El Khattouti El Horami, más conocido como *Morad*, triunfa en nuestro país, sobre todo entre los más jóvenes. Sin embargo, no había dado aún ninguna entrevista en televisión. Hasta este domingo, que decidió abrirse en lo nuevo de _Lo de Évole_.
> ...



*afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España*
*afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España
afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España
afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España
afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España
afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España
afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España
afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España
afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España*
*afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España*
Ya está dicho todo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Feb 2022)

Y ninguna ONG le denunciará por "odio/racismo" como harían si dices lo mismo sobre los moros. Es más, bloquean cuentas de tuiter solo por decir la palabra "moro".


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Feb 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> *afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España*
> *afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España
> afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España
> afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España
> ...




Y esto mientras se queja de que en España no le ven como español sino como marroquí. ¿Y para qué cojones quiere que le vean como español si ni él se siente como tal?

El colmo de la jeta.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (21 Feb 2022)

UN RAPERO DE LA TELE NUNCA SERÁ REAL

MI BARRIO NO HUELE A WIDOW MI PANA, 
MI BARRIO HUELE A SUDOR DESDE LAS 6 DE LA MAÑANA


----------



## SIEN (21 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Además, *afirmó que su país es Marruecos, aunque él ha nacido en España,*



Afortunadamente, el Código Civil no lo hicieron los indigentes mentales que nos gobiernan ahora y prevé que NO todo el que nazca en España es automáticamente español, así que sí, probablemente él sabe de que habla.


*Artículo 17 del Código Civil*
1. Son españoles de origen:


> a) Los nacidos de padre o madre españoles.
> b) Los nacidos en España de padres extranjeros si, al menos, uno de ellos hubiera nacido también en España.....


----------



## asakopako (21 Feb 2022)

Vaya un honeypot el moradmierdacs este.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (21 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Vaya un honeypot el moradmierdacs este.



nos vamos a una situacion como en USA y la suziedad se va a comer unos cuantos racebaits proximamente


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Feb 2022)

Y ese es el mensaje que pretenden mandar aprovechando el analfabetismo matemático de la gente.


----------



## TCJAXIV (21 Feb 2022)

Y en Marruecos la mayoria que maltratan y violan a las mujeres son los marroquies,o somos tambien nosotros? si esque vaya subnormalidad de decir,como se nota que quiere liarla.


----------



## asakopako (21 Feb 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Afortunadamente, el Código Civil no lo hicieron los indigentes mentales que nos gobiernan ahora y prevé que NO todo el que nazca en España es automáticamente español, así que sí, probablemente él sabe de que habla.
> 
> 
> *Artículo 17 del Código Civil*
> 1. Son españoles de origen:



Por naturalización en 5 años la tiene. O incluso más rápido si le salen parientes amegos en Ceuta o Melilla. O el Sidi Ifni.


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Feb 2022)

Yo me voy a hacer rapero también. Estoy hasta los cojones.


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Feb 2022)

¿Y no hay ninguna ASOCIACIÓN DE HOMBRES ESPAÑOLES (a falta de ONGs) que ponga una denuncia a este señor por "delito de odio"?
O que la ponga VOX.

Aunque claro, no llegaría muy lejos, lo mismo que en tuiter cuando bloquean cuentas por la palabra "moro" y si reportas burradas escritas por multiculturales(incluso incitando a la violencia) te dice tuiter o facebook que no incumplen ninguna norma.


----------



## Madafaca (21 Feb 2022)

Entre canción y canción fuma segarros.


----------



## Evolucionista (21 Feb 2022)

El Moro explica que estuvo ayudando a huir a otro Moro buscado por la justicia. Solo por eso debería ser arrestado y deportado a Marruecos, ¿no?


----------



## Tackler (21 Feb 2022)

adelaidowest dijo:


> En proporcion, no.
> De nada



Pretended que un retrasado entienda de proporciones y de cantidades relativas?


----------



## jaimitoabogado (21 Feb 2022)

Un español, un marroquí y un latino bailan juntos....

Sigue el chiste el de abajo


----------



## NXT (21 Feb 2022)

Primero de todo, "Españoles".
Segundo, la población española es mucho mayor que la extranjera.
Tercero, comparemos el porcentaje relativo entre agresores y violadores nacionales en relación al total de la población nacional, e ídem con los extranjeros.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (21 Feb 2022)

¿Otro caso de rapero antisistema que repite a pies juntillas el discurso del régimen?


----------



## cujo (21 Feb 2022)

Me encantan estas entrevistas que me reafirman en lo q pienso de los moros.


----------



## notengodeudas (21 Feb 2022)

Achraf Hakimi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## JmDt (21 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> El rapero, primer invitado de lo nuevo de 'Lo de Évole', afirma que Marruecos es su país a pesar de haber nacido aquí.
> 
> 
> El cantante El Khattouti El Horami, más conocido como *Morad*, triunfa en nuestro país, sobre todo entre los más jóvenes. Sin embargo, no había dado aún ninguna entrevista en televisión. Hasta este domingo, que decidió abrirse en lo nuevo de _Lo de Évole_.
> ...



Los "españoles" de su camada....


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (21 Feb 2022)

Entrevista asquerosa a un ser asqueroso, intentando blanquear su cultura machista, pero las cerdas feminazis hoy no dicen ni mu al respecto.
La entrevista totalmente dirigida a blanquear, obviamente en algunos temas llevaba el texto a repetir bien aprendido o leído, pero aún así machista y vomitiva.


----------



## Manoliko (21 Feb 2022)

Dice el hijo de puta este que en su primer Tour no ganó ni mil euros.

Yo, español, hijo, nieto, bisnieto y tataranieto de españoles, con licenciatura, master, b2 de inglés... he llegado a perder dinero por irme a trabajar a otra ciudad donde el alquiler es carísimo. Solo por la esperanza de que me mejorasen el contrato.

Valiente hijo de puta. Nueve habitaciones de hotel, una para cada uno... no podían compartir una entre dos al menos


----------



## César92 (21 Feb 2022)

Pondré la solución para solventar el problema de ese moro hijo de la grandísima puta.







Así se solventan los problemas, a la antigua y de manera "analógica".


----------



## AmericanSamoa (21 Feb 2022)

Lleva la violencia y la violación en su mirada. ¿Prejuicio injusto por mi parte? Tal vez. Pero viendo su cara jamás le permitiría estar a solas con una mujer si de mí dependiese.


----------



## esquilero (21 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Pues por eso mismo vete a Marruecos,.Este no es país para vivir




Pero vamos a ver. 
Que pone en el DNI de Morad? Español? 

Pues español que es la criatura, a tomar por culo.


----------



## Lábaro (21 Feb 2022)

Aunque el moro vista chilaba de seda,moro se queda...


----------



## Kbkubito (21 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Entonces supongo que a la izmierda no le importará señalar el origen racial de los abuelos de los violadores para demostrar que la mayoría son españoles de toda la vida ¿verdad?



Si, por eso ponen los nombres y macionalidad de todos en las noticias. Joder, esta gente dsbun puto chiste de tercera, y el Evola dándoles cobertura para que digan estas barbaridades. Es demencial.


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 Feb 2022)

Manda cojones, vienen aquí y nos insultan ven nuestra puta cara, nos han tomado bien la medida.
Mira pedazo de sinvergüenza te atreves a comparar a España con la Alemania nazi con la persecucion de los judíos, si esto fuera una miajita parecido a lo de allí en su época tú no estarías aquí , eso para empezar ya está bien nos tenéis hasta los cojones pero hasta los cojones, si no estás a gusto aqui ,lo primero que tienes que hacer es volverte a tu país y rendirle pleitesía a tú reyezuelo, ya está bien.


----------



## zirick (21 Feb 2022)

Sin moros no hay negocio, si tienen que mentir lo hacen, ya lo veís. Son basura


----------



## CuervoDrogado (21 Feb 2022)

Que le pregunten a la de igualada


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (21 Feb 2022)

¿Nadie avisa a @moromierda ?


----------



## elCañonero (21 Feb 2022)

Yo no pigar mojer española amego


----------



## moromierda (21 Feb 2022)

Datemvs Maximvs dijo:


> ¿Nadie avisa a @moromierda ?



Piro tu mavesaste a premer risposta, amego. 

Yo piensa a ca piga mujera e ajoputa, sia da paés ca sea.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (21 Feb 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Enrique Iglesias (con sus gallos incluido) es Beethoven al lado de este subser



Tienes razon , pero el uso de tecnologia para retocar la voz ha hecho que cualquier geta se meta en el mundo de la musica .


----------



## Odagled (21 Feb 2022)

¿Y este tal Morad quien es?


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (21 Feb 2022)

Imagino que el evole se habrá dicho que si la llama del racismo no brilla, lo mismo hay que avivarla un poco; si no de qué va a vivir él.


----------



## Rodomaster (21 Feb 2022)

a ese mustafa lo abran biolado hasta los socorristas k lo sacaron de la patera


----------



## oso_perez (21 Feb 2022)

Para comparar españoles y menas habria que hacerlo en delitos por habitantes de las mismas características (edad, sexo etc.).


----------



## loveisintheair (21 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Por naturalización en 5 años la tiene. O incluso más rápido si le salen parientes amegos en Ceuta o Melilla. O el Sidi Ifni.



Eso iba a decir yo. Yo conozco a un pakistaní, hijo de pakistaníes, que está esperando que en este año le den la nacionalidad española.


----------



## Leonard Leakey (21 Feb 2022)

Si entendemos como español a cualquier bípedo que los parásitos políticos españoles, les regala la nacionalidad(DNI) o el NIE. Es muy probable.

Si entendemos aquello que un español, entiende como a español. Ni fumándose toda la maria del Atlas . . .Se lo cree nadie....


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (21 Feb 2022)

La proporción de violadores entre los inmis es mucho más alta que entre los españoles siendo un porcentaje de población mucho más pequeño


----------



## Mink (21 Feb 2022)

Marruecos está lleno de españoles violando moras, navajeando, paguiteando y matando gente en general. Claro que si.

A esta gente no hay que discutirle nada, son totalmente conscientes de que mienten. Y los que les defienden tambien, pero simplemente repiten lo que creen que da puntos en esta sociedad. Si en vez de dar puntos les diera problemas, no lo defenderian. Yo personalmente he mandado a la mierda y borrado de mi vida a gente por ser progre, que si lo hago yo solo el que se queda jodido soy yo? Pues si, la verdad es que me perjudica. Pero si el resto de gente empezara a hacer lo mismo, las cosas cambiarian lo que pasa es que hay muchisima cobardia en occidente, desde pequeños nos condicionan para que evitemos el conflicto y demás cursiladas encaminadas en afeminar a la sociedad.
Si eres de un entorno "civilizado" de niño ya te estará riñiendo tu madre, posteriormente la profesora, luego la novia, luego los colegas mas progres y afeminados intentaran presionar, etc. Si eres de un entorno marginal te vas a pasar la vida liandola sin consecuencias hasta que mates a alguien, y nadie te dirá ni mu

Hace falta unidad, pero ya se encargan bien de que no nos agrupemos porque saben que el monopolio de la violencia lo pierden rapido si lo hacemos


----------



## Santirey (21 Feb 2022)

Demasiado hijo de puta suelto veo ultimamente


----------



## rondo (21 Feb 2022)

Si "espAñoles"


----------



## rondo (21 Feb 2022)

Eres submormal perdido follamoros,troll


----------



## meusac (21 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> El rapero, primer invitado de lo nuevo de 'Lo de Évole', afirma que Marruecos es su país a pesar de haber nacido aquí.
> 
> 
> El cantante El Khattouti El Horami, más conocido como *Morad*, triunfa en nuestro país, sobre todo entre los más jóvenes. Sin embargo, no había dado aún ninguna entrevista en televisión. Hasta este domingo, que decidió abrirse en lo nuevo de _Lo de Évole_.
> ...



Pero seguro que en su país Marruecos no viviría también como aquí


----------



## rondo (21 Feb 2022)

Cree el maricon que son todos de su condición,troll


----------



## Ebonycontractor (21 Feb 2022)

Saca un millon de yutube y spotify si si, y yo me chupo el dedo.
No sera la mano masona que tiene detras?


----------



## Esflinter (21 Feb 2022)

Santirey dijo:


> Demasiado hijo de puta suelto veo ultimamente



Callate paleto follacabras


----------



## Cosme Oriol (21 Feb 2022)

Que listo el coleguita este 
Y en Portugal los que más violan serán los portugueses y en Indonesia igual ...

Unos alicates y un bidón con agua hirviendo verás que rápido se le bajaban los humos a esta panda de soplapollas


----------



## kopke (21 Feb 2022)

Si su país es Marruecos, que se vaya a su puto agujero de mierda.


----------



## Marco Porcio (21 Feb 2022)

Jajajajaja pero que hacéis viendo la tele y más aun ese programa ostias. No veis que dan voz a lo mas basura que encuentran para hacer rabiar a la gente de bien. Igual que first dates y mujeres y hombres, y el telediario mismo y todo. No seais estúpidos y dejad de ver la tele.


----------



## rondo (21 Feb 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Enrique Iglesias (con sus gallos incluido) es Beethoven al lado de este subser



además no sé mete con nadie


----------



## skan (21 Feb 2022)

Si lo calculas por cada millón de personas de ese colectivo... las estadísticas muestran que los moros violan (y cometen delitos violentos) unas 20 veces más que los españoles.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (21 Feb 2022)

Legalizando las violaciones se acaba el problema,no sé cómo no se les ocurre.
Con lo listos que son para otras.....


----------



## chortinator (21 Feb 2022)

me nutre..... me nutre lo que esta pasando en este pais y en occidente.....


joderos


----------



## Culozilla (21 Feb 2022)

Según el colega este:

10.00.000 españoles —> 6 violaciones.

100.000 moros —> 4 violaciones

“Ahh… los españoles son más violadores porque ellos tienen 6 y nosotros 4”

The Master of the maths.


----------



## Lammero (21 Feb 2022)

No son M-words, son nuestros ninios


----------



## ULTRAPACO (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Superciudadano (21 Feb 2022)

Il Corvo dijo:


> Y los que violan a señoras mayores de donde son?



Españoles nacionalizados


----------



## Jonny Favourite (21 Feb 2022)

Vete a Marruecos,hideputa y pagale el viaje de vuelta a mil menas de mierda más. 

A ver, moromierda,sólo los españoles pueden hablar mal de España .El resto nos podéis comer los huevos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Feb 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> El Moro explica que estuvo ayudando a huir a otro Moro buscado por la justicia. Solo por eso debería ser arrestado y deportado a Marruecos, ¿no?



Caray, hacen un programa para demostrar que VOX miente criminalizando a los moros y que nos perderíamos grandes aportaciones si gobernase VOX... y salen un moro rapero con antecedentes y amigos moros también delincuentes.


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Según el colega este:
> 
> 10.00.000 españoles —> 6 violaciones.
> 
> ...



Iván Espinosa creó un gran hashtag : https://twitter.com/search?q=#MatemáticasParaProgres&src=typeahead_click


----------



## blondrocket (21 Feb 2022)

Puto asco de tío.
Si los medios quieren hacer de esta mierda social un ejemplo de referencia para la juventud, desmuestra el nivel cultural de nuestra querida España.

Entre el salvame, Tele5 y toda la mierda que nos meten demasiado bien andamos.
A ese tío dale un azadon y se le quita el puto mdlr de mierda en dos minutos.
Puta basura social estamos fomentando en España.


----------



## ivan76 (21 Feb 2022)

la mayoria de finlandeses viven en finlandia


----------



## Vardian (21 Feb 2022)

Quien escuche a este subser merece todo lo malo que le suceda.


----------



## Tenderheart (21 Feb 2022)

Para decir mentiras mejor no salga en la televisión.


----------



## ashe (21 Feb 2022)

El mierda de Jorge Ebola ya tiene una de las suyas... entrevistando a futuros terroristas...


----------



## Kabraloka (21 Feb 2022)

¿a alguien le importa lo que diga este mierda?


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Feb 2022)

adelaidowest dijo:


> En proporcion, no.
> De nada



yo creo que hasta en absoluto esta basura pasa de largo


----------



## mxmanu (21 Feb 2022)

Los chavales que son subnormales perdidos y siguen a un puto moro.

Eso si, la culpa de los padres por no haber educado a sus hijos como debían.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tomasinhatrick (22 Feb 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Un moro siempre será un moro, ponga lo que ponga en el DNI.



Si el lo dice soy moro se la suda esa gilipollez del DNI.


----------



## machotafea (22 Feb 2022)

Hezpaña es una putisima mierda de país. En serio, que entren todos los moros, se cambie el nombre a Al Andalus de nuevo, les dais el ojt de vuestras fulanas mujeres. Ellos reconstruiran todo lo que destruisteis estos siglos.


----------



## Critikalspanish (22 Feb 2022)

Periodistas hijos de perra deberían de estar colgados de una soga en las entradas de todas las capitales de España.


----------



## mateww (22 Feb 2022)

Este señor lo dice bien claro, no es por racismo, es por que eres un chorizo


----------



## Von Rudel (22 Feb 2022)

Jordi Evole acaba de ganar 10.000 votos para Vox.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (22 Feb 2022)

Estoooo... Qué cojones hace un hilo sobre un moromierda con cara zurullo llegando a 16 páginas?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Me preocuparia mucho que dijera que se siente español. Algo estaremos haciendo bien.



Yo no lo tendria tan claro. Deduzco que por mucho que quieran vhuparle la polla las de la cruz roja en casa le educaron dejandole claro que sobre todo es musulman y marroqui


----------



## Sietebailes (22 Feb 2022)

Asco el, y todos los que le Dan voz.


----------



## Sonico (22 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Pues que se vaya a Marruecos. Encima tenemos que aguantar cómo nos insultan, y el subnormal del progre este de los cojones poniéndole un altavoz.



No se va 
Vivo en zona NOGO y los moritos jóvenes escuchan a este y otros iguales que "rapean" en frances. En vez de cantar vomitan odio.
Sigamos así.
Todo va a ir bien.


----------



## Sonico (22 Feb 2022)

Todos los socialistas que estáis jaleando contra VOX a gente como esta. Normalizando las agresiones si estas van dirigidas contra simpatizantes y dirigentes de VOX SERÉIS CULPABLES de lo que va a ocurrir.
Todos sabemos que más pronto que tarde algún morito chulito va a cargarse a un dirigente de VOX.
La izquierda culpará a los de VOX por su discurso del odio. Gusanos.


----------



## Madafaca (22 Feb 2022)

*Morad: "En España los que más violan y pegan a sus mujeres son los españoles* como yo*"*.


----------



## Culozilla (22 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Iván Espinosa creó un gran hashtag : https://twitter.com/search?q=#MatemáticasParaProgres&src=typeahead_click



Yo no estoy hablando de los progres sino del muslim este, que si no le gusta lo que hay no tiene por qué quedarse.


----------



## Santiago4 (18 Jul 2022)

*Los Mossos arrestan por segunda vez a Morad en menos de una semana*








Los Mossos arrestan por segunda vez a Morad en una semana


El cantante Morad sufre su segunda detención en menos de una semana, esta vez por gritarle a los agentes de los Mossos d'Esquadra




www.metropoliabierta.com


----------

